# Triple dye goodies



## John Mikulski (Nov 11, 2019)

Had a breakthrough and thought I'd share:

1st step.. pan rest for 8-12 hours at atmosphere pressure, then bake/sand 

2nd step.. flip over and pan rest for 8-12 hours at atmosphere pressure, then bake/sand 

3rd step.. full vacuum for 20+ hours and full submerged soak for 168 hours

Very important that you don't submerge the wood in the first two steps. Allow the wood to soak up the resin and watch until you see bleeding out the top (like cooking a steak!). Your using the capillary effect to allow the dyed resin to soak up into the areas most easily accessed in the wood.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 2 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 2 | Informative 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 11, 2019)

Those look great John!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 11, 2019)

OOOOooooo - I likey!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frank A (Nov 11, 2019)

Very cool, thanks for sharing!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jasonb (Nov 11, 2019)

Great results! What brand of dyes do you use?


----------



## John Mikulski (Nov 11, 2019)

jasonb said:


> Great results! What brand of dyes do you use?


Mixture of cactus juice and alumilite dyes.. stabilizer is from Best Value Vac:

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Maverick (Nov 11, 2019)

Very nice John. Thanks for sharing your procedure. Looks like a great success.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 11, 2019)

Very cool! Looks like you’re getting great results!


----------



## Bob Ireland (Nov 11, 2019)

Looks great. Have you turned/cut one apart to see what the insides look like with the pan treatment wood?


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 11, 2019)

Are any for sale?


----------



## John Mikulski (Nov 11, 2019)

Bob Ireland said:


> Looks great. Have you turned/cut one apart to see what the insides look like with the pan treatment wood?


Just cut off some knife scales from a big block:

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## John Mikulski (Nov 11, 2019)

Another set, just to prove the colors penetrate all the way through:

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 11, 2019)

Think you would have a bunch of buyers if you were to put them up for sale! Absolutely decadent blocks! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 6, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Think you would have a bunch of buyers if you were to put them up for sale! Absolutely decadent blocks! Chuck


Absolutely!


----------



## clarkhus (Dec 6, 2019)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 12, 2019)

Great work and thanks for info. If ever get back into shop will have to give this a try.


----------



## Max Dandry (Feb 20, 2020)

That’s beautiful work!


----------

